# Lámparas Planas



## Tomasito (Dic 28, 2009)

Divagando por la web encontré esto, que me pareció bastante curioso.
Son de un diseñador coreano, ocupan 1/3 del espacio que ocupa uno normal, y al ser planos, se reducen las posibilidades de que se rompa al no rodar por todos lados. Además reduce costos de transporte y almacenamiento.



















Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 28, 2009)

Jajajaja esos chinos ya no tiene que hacer (Casi como yo).

Aunque he de admitir que se verían mejor en el anaquel de curiosidades que en un socket.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ElTallercito (Dic 28, 2009)

Jajaja, curiosas las lamaparas. Yo me compraria una solo nada más por lo raras que son.
Por lo que dice el compañero tomasito, con solo unas modificaciones redujeron un monton de gastos, fueron muy ingeniosos.


----------



## alexus (Dic 28, 2009)

si... pero.. se estaran produciendo??? la foto de la mano es mentira... y el vidrio parece muuy grueso.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 28, 2009)

Es verdad, lo primero que pensé fue que no eran fotografías sino renders 3D. Y cuanto más veo las imágenes más me parece que sea así.

Yo busqué un poco más sobre estas lámparas, pero tampoco mucho, no sé si se estarán produciendo (diría que no).



Saludos.

PD: El vidrio ha de parecer grueso porque se nota en las esquinas donde sí es más grueso.


----------



## dynamco (Dic 28, 2009)

parece fotoshop??????????mmmmmmmmmm......aunque los chinos inventan cada cosa


----------



## Vick (Dic 28, 2009)

Es falso... el filamento queda muy cerca de las paredes, el vidrio acabaría derritiéndose...


----------



## electrodan (Dic 28, 2009)

Vick dijo:


> Es falso... el filamento queda muy cerca de las paredes, el vidrio acabaría derritiéndose...


No necesariamente. Mirá http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lámpara_halógena.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 29, 2009)

pero es precisamente la forma redondeada del vidrio lo qeu evita que se rompan cuando ruedan. recuerdo haber visto en el discovery en el programa como lo hacen o alguno asi, las lamparas caian 15 o 20 centimetros y no se rompian, ademas de que esa misma caida sirve para testear las lamparas

saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 29, 2009)

El problema es que las lámparas cuando se caen, generalmente lo hacen de más de 20 centímetros 
Esa forma, previene que caigan, no que se rompan 

Photoshop no es, a lo sumo un render en 3D como dije.

Y como dijo electrodan, han de ser halógenas. Aunque así serían muy incómodas de manipular por la grasitud de las manos 



Saludos.


----------



## Raygoza (Dic 29, 2009)

Parece ser que es solo alguna especie de Render. La bombilla no era redonda por puro capricho, esto se hacía por que en esa forma el vidrio tomaba mayor fortaleza lo cual permitía tener un  foco muy delgado y esto a su vez un foco liviano. Al momento de cambiar la forma por uno plano este tendría dos caras largas, las cuales tendrían que ser gruesas para soportar la presion atmosférica, he de decir que los focos o bombillas trabajan al vacio o con algún gas equilibrado a muy baja presion por lo cual la atmosfera ejerce sobre los bombillos una presion grande.

De todo esto; sigue siendo un bombillo, poco efectivo al convertir energia eléctrica en lumínica. Así pues y por estos argumentos, yo creo que, o es un diseño prototipo solo para demostrar que se puede o no se hizo nunca.

Raygoza


----------



## mathiaus (Ene 5, 2010)

están buenas...pero en la argentina no se pueden usar mas ese tipo de lamparas... y si en la que esta en la mano parece Photoshop


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 5, 2010)

fijense en la imagen de la mano el culote o encastre de la lampara parece dibujado


----------



## Vick (Ene 5, 2010)

Fíjense bien en la primer imagen...

El reflejo del filamento esta mal ubicado y está alrevez...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 5, 2010)

por no hablar de lo difícil que será enroscarlas


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 10, 2010)

no se ve el pegamento que une el culote con la ampolla de vidrio.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 11, 2010)

la bombilla es un dibujo


----------



## electrodan (Ene 12, 2010)

Dibujo no, render 3d como bien dijeron.
No será que Drix se mandó este modelo y nos hizo creer que fueron los chinos?  Conspiración.


----------



## alexus (Ene 12, 2010)

no lo creo. las he visto en varias paginas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2010)

NO importa cuan cerca del vidrio quede el filamento, porque bien podria ser una nueva composicion de cristal que no funde a esas temperaturas, y depende de la potencia de la lampara tambien...

pero que es un dibujo, es un dibujo, no hay alternativa a eso...mas allá del pegamento o no del buelbo y la rosca, es un terrible dibujo..

pero sería bueno si existieran???

debido a que ya no se pueden utilizar esas lámparas por producir mucho calor y gastar mucha energia...ya no se deberia comercializar y la gente esta casi obligada a colocar lamparas bajo consumo (fluorescentes)

y por otra parte la difraccion de la luz como sería??? hacia donde saldria mayor cantidad y mejor calidad de luz?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 12, 2010)

> y por otra parte la difraccion de la luz como sería??? hacia donde saldria mayor cantidad y mejor calidad de luz?


 
me imagino que aparecerían dos sombras a ambos lados de la lámpara

y desde hece tiempo está prohibida la fabricación de bombillas de 100W, y gradualmente van a ir prohibiendo el resto hasta quedar en el mercado bombillas LED y de bajo consumo, por lo que tiene poca lógica diseñar productos destinados al fracaso

hace 10 años habria tenido éxito.. pero ya no


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 12, 2010)

Estas prohibiendo las lamparas de 100W?
Quizás para los paises de 1 mundo. Pero no se olviden que hay civilizaciones que apenas y conocen la electricidad.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Estas prohibiendo las lamparas de 100W?
> Quizás para los paises de 1 mundo. Pero no se olviden que hay civilizaciones que apenas y conocen la electricidad.


Lo que esta prohibido de fabricar, importar, Etc son las lámparas de espiralado simple, permitiéndose (Por ahora) solo las de doble espiralado o bi-helicoidales







*Mas información*


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 12, 2010)

Está prohibido fabricarlas, pero los minoristas aun pueden vender el stock acumulado


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2010)

todo eso es lo que dije en mi mensaje..

ese tipo de lamparas van a desaparecer por defecto y solo quedaran los led's y bajo consumo...y ademas ese formato es malísimo y la rosca apenas toca el portalámparas


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 12, 2010)

la oitra vez ves mostraron el consumo de varias lampara y las ganadoras fueron con casi nada de consumo la lampara led y la bajo consumo eso se midio en una hora


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 13, 2010)

esta vien que las proiban pero las lamparas led cuestan 5 veces mas y dan la mitad de luz


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 13, 2010)

pero no digo de esas de 4 leds o mas yo ablo de estas http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/6/6/6/8/1/webimg/232206265_o.jpg


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 13, 2010)

aaa claro de esas en españa no venden, te venden unas que cuestan 40$ y no alumbran na de na


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 13, 2010)

Yo tengo una lámpara de bajo consumo plana, parecida a esta. Lástima que no tengo cámara para sacarle foto.

Importarse, se siguen importando, aunque es dificil, yo hasta hace dos meses trabajaba en una casa de electricidad, y ya era dificil conseguir lámparas incandescentes comunes, se las comprabamos directamente a un importador de china.

Igual, como hace 5 años era "raro" el que venia y te pedía una lámpara de bajo consumo, hoy en día es raro el que te viene y te pide una lámpara incandescente común. Los únicos son un par de viejos, o albañiles que llevan provisoriamente para las obras nada más.

Y las de LEDs, poco a poco se van metiendo en el mercado. Cuando le decís a la gente lo que consumen, si tienen plata la llevan. El inconveniente todavía es el precio, una de un LED de 3W (ilumina como una dicróica de 50w), sale $120 argentinos, unos 30 dolares.


----------



## Chelouruguay (Ene 13, 2010)

La verdad que las lamparas de LED son un avance muy importante en lo q se refiere a iluminacion. El tema por ahora es el costo de las mismas y el sistema que las energiza que debe ser corriente continua y el adaptar de alterna a continua involucra en casos de potencia contar con fuentes de una dimensión considerable y costo considerable.
Por lo demas es un tipo de iluminación espectacular. 
Como contras, hay que analizar la contaminacion luego de su peridodo de vida util y tambien ver en q espectro luminoso irradian las "llamadas luces blancas" , a veces son tan "blancas" que su luz es "rara" a la vista humana.

Saludos, buen post!


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 14, 2010)

Chelouruguay dijo:


> La verdad que las lamparas de LED son un avance muy importante en lo q se refiere a iluminacion. El tema por ahora es el costo de las mismas



son caras por la novedad pero dentro de unos años costaran lo mismo que las de filamento


----------



## cejas99 (Ene 15, 2010)

Yo creo que es un montaje!!!


----------

